# RUB stacks



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Anybody got any pics of the stacks for tubs? Looking at the possibility of making a 50l RUB stack, but still unsure of design or how to heat it or anything yet. Ideas appreciated!! :no1:


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Cheers Ez4pro, how do you heat that?


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Thats ace.
I was given plans but they were too complicated.
Still looking for some.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeh hw do u heat it??

: victory:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

We heat this with heatmats at the moment but we're considering converting to cable.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

same pics again:lol2:


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> same pics again:lol2:


u keepin corns in this rack m8?wots the size of the rack n size of rubs?:mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

they are 50litre rubs, not totally sure on size off the top of my head but its about 7ft high:lol2:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> they are 50litre rubs, not totally sure on size off the top of my head but its about 7ft high:lol2:


Looks good Jay. DO you use heat mats or cable? And how many stats is that all linked up to? : victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Looks good Jay. DO you use heat mats or cable? And how many stats is that all linked up to? : victory:


 
i use 11" deep mats and have 3 levels per stat, with thermometers on each level, then i occasionally rotate the stat sensor:no1:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> i use 11" deep mats and have 3 levels per stat, with thermometers on each level, then i occasionally rotate the stat sensor:no1:


Cheers mate :no1:


----------

